# Breezy Moroccan Swiss Chard with Chickpeas



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2010)

It is based on an authentic Moroccan recipe that traditionally uses spinach. But it turned out so delicious, 

*Breezy Moroccan Swiss Chard with Chickpeas*

1 bunch of Swiss Chard 
1 14-oz. can chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1 large fresh tomato*, diced (or one 14-oz. can diced tomatoes)
2-3 cloves garlic, peeled & roughly chopped
Extra-virgin olive oil
Juice from ½ a fresh lemon
Approx. ¼ teaspoon coarse or sea salt
Approx. ½ teaspoon ground cumin
Approx. 1/3 cup of dry seasoned breadcrumbs
Crushed hot red pepper flakes to taste

Bring a pot of water (large enough to hold the chard) to a boil. Wash chard & separate the stems from the leaves. Slice stems into 1” pieces & coarsely chop the leaves. Boil stems for 5 minutes, then add chopped leaves & continue cooking for just 2-4 minutes more or until both stems & leaves are tender to taste. Drain in a colander. 

Using the same pot, add a few dollops of extra-virgin olive oil to cover the pan bottom & saute the chopped garlic for just a couple of minutes (do NOT allow garlic to brown or burn – if it burns, which can happen quickly, start over). Stir in diced tomatoes, lemon juice, salt, & cumin. Add in rinsed & drained chickpeas & stir gently. Allow to simmer for minute or two. Gently fold in drained swiss chard, dry seasoned breadcrumbs, & crushed red pepper flakes to taste, & continue cooking until everything is heated through.

(* I used a large purple heirloom variety this time around)


----------



## Margaux (Aug 3, 2010)

That sounds really good--we love Swiss chard. I usually cook it up in a skillet using olive oil, chopped hot chiles or chopped spicy vegetables, and bacon crumbles. I will definitely try your version!


----------

